# ERD Question...



## spykedvodka (Jan 31, 2006)

The external recording device option. The external recording is that strictly for the Dish player thingys? or can you record it on like an external hard drive???

I noticed that you can change your DVR so that it doesn't record to your box, but it records to the ERD.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

plug in a usb 2.0 hard drvie and see if it works, but I highly doubt the feature is working yet


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

I concur with BFG, it is expected that an external HD option is in the works, but expect the data to be somehow locked so it can't be taken elsewhere. Maybe we'll have to buy a special drive from Dish?


----------



## spykedvodka (Jan 31, 2006)

kinda like the XBOX 360 harddrive...

Good points. I will get my external HDD from my office tommorrow and test it out.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Rogueone said:


> I concur with BFG, it is expected that an external HD option is in the works, but expect the data to be somehow locked so it can't be taken elsewhere. Maybe we'll have to buy a special drive from Dish?


I wouldn't mind them locking the data so you can't play it or copy it to a computer... that's fine.

The key thing would be if they would enable it so it was compatible with any USB external drive, so you just have to plug it in and it gets formatted the special way.

Being able to walk into Best Buy and take a USB drive off the shelf and use it that night would be cool.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

i agree, just wondering how hard that will be for them  I mean, it's not like they could get NBR on the 921 or anything hahaha


----------



## spykedvodka (Jan 31, 2006)

the feature is on the 622 and you can enable it so I'm pretty sure it works, or else they would've just added it with an update (i think). just that it may not be up and running with the hard drives yet.


----------



## 928gt (Dec 17, 2003)

spykedvodka said:


> the feature is on the 622 and you can enable it so I'm pretty sure it works, or else they would've just added it with an update (i think). just that it may not be up and running with the hard drives yet.


Do not have a device to try the ERD yet, but I will say the "Multimedia" section is active. I plugged my digital camera into the USB port last night and was able to upload the images from it and do an image slide show with the 622. 
One caution, turn the camera off before you unplug the USB cable or it will cause a screen lock up. Plugging the camera back in clears the screen lockup and turning the camera off and then unpluging the cable did not cause any issues.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

I don't believe the External Hard Drive option is available on any Dish Network Receiver. Currently on the 942 and 622 I think the only external devices you can use are cameras/usb drives for uploading pictures, and PocketDISH devices.


----------



## drjudoal (Oct 9, 2006)

I just received a vip622 last week. I plugged a USB flash drive into the front USB socket. The 622 seems to be able to read what on the flash drive and has options for transfering video and photos to/from the drive. The bad news is that when I attempted to record to the the external device (presumable the flash drive) or transfer a recorded video, it didn't work! In the 1st case, nothing happened during the recording phase. In the 2nd case, a message popped up saying that the option was not implemented yet. When the flash drive was unplugged, a message popped up informing me of that.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

ERD is not implemented yet. Sorry you didn't get the pop up both times.

Right now you can use a flash drive to transfer photos TO the receiver (one cannot transfer photos back). You can also delete photos off of the connected device or the receiver.

You can also connect a PocketDish and transfer programs from the receiver to the PocketDish.

The rest of the USB options (external storage, ERD) are not yet available.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Enabling ERD allows you to set a timer to record to the EXT device. This can currently be only a PocketDish device. In addition to copying recordings from the DVR to the PocketDish via the USB cable, you can also record directly to it (SD only). There is currently an outstanding problem with this support on the 622 which has been reported to Dish.


----------

